# Archery Babes/bowhunting Babes



## stormycindy

Hey Girls,
I have a t-shirt shop and decided to make some cool "Archery Babe" and Bowhunting Babes" T-shirts (there are a couple of things for guys too). There are a lot more designs than this one. 

Feel free to buy as many things as you like.
Guys, you can buy cool t-shirts and stuff for your wives or girlfriends.

ENJOY!! Here is the link:
http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113

The xoxo is just a cute 'signature'.
Check it out! Let me know what you think.


----------



## melam

How about "Archery Chick".. i'm a babe by NO MEANS haha


----------



## dea dell'arco

Nice work! :star: :star: :star: Lots of variety too.


----------



## DCH3K

melam said:


> How about "Archery Chick".. i'm a babe by NO MEANS haha


I agree maybe archery chick or girl :teeth: and you have a picture of a girl shooting maybe just an idea! I am also looking for a decal for my van of a girl shooting a bow but not from a tree stand I dont hunt ...yet any one know where to get one!

Chris :star:


----------



## stormycindy

melam said:


> How about "Archery Chick".. i'm a babe by NO MEANS haha


Yeah, I can make some Archery Chick shirts, let me know which design you like and I'll change the name on it.


----------



## stormycindy

DCH3K said:


> I agree maybe archery chick or girl :teeth: and you have a picture of a girl shooting maybe just an idea! I am also looking for a decal for my van of a girl shooting a bow but not from a tree stand I dont hunt ...yet any one know where to get one!
> 
> Chris :star:


Chris, 
If you let me know which design you like I can make one especially for you!

I haven't seen a decal like that, I can make stickers but not decals. Did you try doing a searh on the internet? I am sure you have, but just a suggestion.

Cindy


----------



## Angela

DCH3K said:


> you have a picture of a girl shooting maybe just an idea! Chris :star:


I was wondering the same thing. I have wanted a tank like this for years, can never find one. I deer hunt so something with a deer would be cool too. 
I would love to have one that says something like, "Bow Hunting Babe" or something similar.


----------



## B'ville Hunter

Nice website! I also am no "babe" or "chick". I am 54 yrs old and have 6 grandkids. Do you have any camo designs? I am thinking something like a camo patch with Bow Huntin' Grandma across it. Could you do something like that? Or a deer design, preferably not a whitetail, we don't have them around here.


----------



## stormycindy

Angela said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have wanted a tank like this for years, can never find one. I deer hunt so something with a deer would be cool too.
> I would love to have one that says something like, "Bow Hunting Babe" or something similar.


I'm working on it, and will let you know when I get it up on the store! Thanks for all the great ideas!!


----------



## stormycindy

B'ville Hunter said:


> Nice website! I also am no "babe" or "chick". I am 54 yrs old and have 6 grandkids. Do you have any camo designs? I am thinking something like a camo patch with Bow Huntin' Grandma across it. Could you do something like that? Or a deer design, preferably not a whitetail, we don't have them around here.


I can do that, I will work on that too and let you know when it's online at the store. Hopefully tonight I will have it or tomorrow. 

I'll let you know.


----------



## stormycindy

Angela said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have wanted a tank like this for years, can never find one. I deer hunt so something with a deer would be cool too.
> I would love to have one that says something like, "Bow Hunting Babe" or something similar.


As a matter of fact, I do have a girl shooting a bow, wait til you see it, I hope you'll like. Will let you know when its ready!


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic

I love the Bowhunting Grandma idea! At 42, I will be expecting my first grandchild in May (a little boy). Whohooo!! How 'bout 3D Grandma!

Going to look at your stuff now!


----------



## stormycindy

Angela said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have wanted a tank like this for years, can never find one. I deer hunt so something with a deer would be cool too.
> I would love to have one that says something like, "Bow Hunting Babe" or something similar.


Angela,
I added one bowhunter babe shirt design to a few things, this is only one design, I am working on more, do you have any more ideas?

I can't find that picture I had of a girl shooting, will have to look again.

Cindy


----------



## Sooner Girl

I love it ALL!!!! I will be ordering:teeth:


----------



## Angela

stormycindy said:


> Angela,
> I added one bowhunter babe shirt design to a few things, this is only one design, I am working on more, do you have any more ideas?
> 
> I can't find that picture I had of a girl shooting, will have to look again.
> 
> Cindy


I will have to take a look! Thanks! If you have anything with a deer that would be cool too.


----------



## stormycindy

Angela said:


> I will have to take a look! Thanks! If you have anything with a deer that would be cool too.


I'm working on a couple of designs with deers. 

Cindy


----------



## stormycindy

Arctic Cat Chic said:


> I love the Bowhunting Grandma idea! At 42, I will be expecting my first grandchild in May (a little boy). Whohooo!! How 'bout 3D Grandma!
> 
> Going to look at your stuff now!


I'll do a nice 3D Grandma, is there a design you like? Cause I can make it exactly how you want it.

Let me know!
Cindy


----------



## stormycindy

B'ville Hunter said:


> Nice website! I also am no "babe" or "chick". I am 54 yrs old and have 6 grandkids. Do you have any camo designs? I am thinking something like a camo patch with Bow Huntin' Grandma across it. Could you do something like that? Or a deer design, preferably not a whitetail, we don't have them around here.


Yea, I will work on something like that. Will let you know when its online. Should be ready tonight. 
Cindy


----------



## melam

i can do vinyl decals - let me get my head above water after the upcoming regional tournament and i'll see if i can get you gals something ! 
~Kygirl~


----------



## stormycindy

B'ville Hunter said:


> Nice website! I also am no "babe" or "chick". I am 54 yrs old and have 6 grandkids. Do you have any camo designs? I am thinking something like a camo patch with Bow Huntin' Grandma across it. Could you do something like that? Or a deer design, preferably not a whitetail, we don't have them around here.


B'ville Hunter,
I added 3D Grandma shirts and hats, here's the link:
http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113

If there's something more specific in mind, let me know...

Enjoy! 
Cindy


----------



## stormycindy

melam said:


> i can do vinyl decals - let me get my head above water after the upcoming regional tournament and i'll see if i can get you gals something !
> ~Kygirl~


Kygirl, 
I'd love the check out the decals too, is it something you can put on a truck window? 

Can't wait to see it.
Cindy


----------



## pooh bear

Cindy, I love everything on your website, I will be ordering very soon! Melissa


----------



## martinarchery27

*ky girl*

i was wondering what county you lived in thank you


----------



## stormycindy

martinarchery27 said:


> i was wondering what county you lived in thank you


Hon, I'm in DuPage County, why do you ask? Just curious...

Cindy


----------



## stormycindy

pooh bear said:


> Cindy, I love everything on your website, I will be ordering very soon! Melissa


Thanks Melissa!
I have more shirts and more stuff up now, with BOWHUNTING BABES, BOWHUNTER CHICK, BOWHUNTER BABE, ARCHERY CHICK, ARCHERY BABE, etc.. but please if there's something that you want special, let me know I can design it for you.

http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113

Enjoy! I had fun making the designs. 

Cindy


----------



## stormycindy

Angela said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have wanted a tank like this for years, can never find one. I deer hunt so something with a deer would be cool too.
> I would love to have one that says something like, "Bow Hunting Babe" or something similar.


Angela, 
I got some new shirts with a deer on them, and a women shooting a bow.

http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113
Cindy


----------



## B'ville Hunter

They look great Cindy, I'll be ordering next payday!
Thanks
Chris


----------



## melam

martinarchery27 said:


> i was wondering what county you lived in thank you




hey .. i'm in monroe.. (and by you shooting spider twist, you must know mr. canada  )


and yes, the decals go on truck windows, etc. or banners, etc. 
our school kids have their own business that they make and sell them as fundraisers for our afterschool program..


----------



## Baby Bow

Love the Bowhunter Babe cami Stormy. Great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stormycindy

Baby Bow said:


> Love the Bowhunter Babe cami Stormy. Great job!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Baby Bow! I am going to put some more designs up when I get time. There's not a lot of places to get archery/bowhunting t-shirts made especially for women. 

http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113

I can also do shirts with your name on them if anyone wants to have that.


----------



## dea dell'arco

Dear LORD! You really move quick. Your going to cost me a fortune. I saw a bunch of stuff that I would like......yikes! Guess I will have to pace myself.:teeth:


----------



## stormycindy

dea dell'arco said:


> Dear LORD! You really move quick. Your going to cost me a fortune. I saw a bunch of stuff that I would like......yikes! Guess I will have to pace myself.:teeth:


I love to make the designs, its fun. The t-shirts will be available for a long time, so no worries. I just started doing this t-shirt shop in my spare time for extra money to pay for archery stuff. I don't really make a lot of money, but every little bit helps.

Cindy


----------



## hammertimebell

Hi Stormy Cindy, I checked out your shirts and stuff and WOW I love it! I'm always looking for clothes that reflect my favorite passions, bowhunting and target shooting. I like all of your designs but was wondering, could you make some womens shirts with turkeys? Turkey hunting is my one true love, ok besides my hubby, but I'd love to have some clothes to reflect that. I saw the bucks on the shirts, and I like to deer hunt, but man I love those turkeys! Thanks, maybe you can get back with me and I can special order them or something. Again, I love your ideas!:wink:


----------



## stormycindy

hammertimebell said:


> Hi Stormy Cindy, I checked out your shirts and stuff and WOW I love it! I'm always looking for clothes that reflect my favorite passions, bowhunting and target shooting. I like all of your designs but was wondering, could you make some womens shirts with turkeys? Turkey hunting is my one true love, ok besides my hubby, but I'd love to have some clothes to reflect that. I saw the bucks on the shirts, and I like to deer hunt, but man I love those turkeys! Thanks, maybe you can get back with me and I can special order them or something. Again, I love your ideas!:wink:


Yes, I can definitely make some with turkeys, check back later today and they'll be on there!

Cindy


----------



## stormycindy

hammertimebell said:


> Hi Stormy Cindy, I checked out your shirts and stuff and WOW I love it! I'm always looking for clothes that reflect my favorite passions, bowhunting and target shooting. I like all of your designs but was wondering, could you make some womens shirts with turkeys? Turkey hunting is my one true love, ok besides my hubby, but I'd love to have some clothes to reflect that. I saw the bucks on the shirts, and I like to deer hunt, but man I love those turkeys! Thanks, maybe you can get back with me and I can special order them or something. Again, I love your ideas!:wink:


Hammertimebell,
I put 2 turkey bowhunter designs up at my t-shirt store. Here's the link, I hope you like them, if not, let me know how you want the design to look and I can change it.

http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113

Cindy


----------



## smurphysgirl

*Love my new shirt...*

Hubby bought me a shirt from your store last week...archery chick with target

Can't wait to wear it! Excellent quality...good product/cost.


Idea for a shirt..

"If I'm smilin'...I'm shootin'!"
Archery Chick/Girl/Babe

I'd buy it too!

smurphysgirl


----------



## hammertimebell

Thanks so much for putting turkeys on some shirts! I love the v-neck with the "Bowhunter Babe" on it, nice touch. I'll be ordering soon!:wink:


----------



## stormycindy

smurphysgirl said:


> Hubby bought me a shirt from your store last week...archery chick with target
> 
> Can't wait to wear it! Excellent quality...good product/cost.
> 
> 
> Idea for a shirt..
> 
> "If I'm smilin'...I'm shootin'!"
> Archery Chick/Girl/Babe
> 
> I'd buy it too!
> 
> smurphysgirl


Hi,
I am going to design that one for sure! I'll let you know when its ready. 

I'm so glad you like the shirt. I can't thank you enough.

Cindy


----------



## BuckeyeGirl

I would love to have a shirt with "I Hunt Like a Girl" on it...if you could do that! I love the turkey on the "bowhunting Babe" tee, or something like that...thanks much! Definitely will be ordering your shirts!


----------



## smurphysgirl

BuckeyeGirl (Like your name...I'm a buckeye too) I like your t-shirt suggestion. I haven't hunted before...so I guess mine would have to say...I shoot like a girl! LOL


----------



## BuckeyeGirl

Hehe...I have noticed lots of buckeyes on AT! We have a great deer state :wink: ! Shootlike a girl would be good too!


----------



## DCH3K

I want to order the pink flower t shirt BUT I want it to say 3D archery girl Can you do that? And also the one that has the target w/ the arrow pointing to it saying the same thing One last question can I then pay one that site or how does that work 
Thanks!
what a cool idea!
Chris


----------



## stormycindy

*T-shirt Designs*

Girls, 
I am working on ALL of your suggestions, I will let each of you know when your design is online, okay? 

Cindy


----------



## stormycindy

*I Shoot Like A Girl*

OK, "I shoot like a girl" was such an awesome idea, I made this shirt and it came out soooo funny that I have to keep one for myself. Can you imagine wearing this to a shoot and all the guys laugh at you and you go out there and shoot all bullseyes :nyah: and even if you shoot bad, you have a perfect excuse!!!:angel4: 

TO ORDER THIS SHIRT:
http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113

I hope you have fun wearing the shirt!

Cindy :dancing:


----------



## stormycindy

*Hunt Like a Girl*

OK and here's the other requested T-shirt!

:angel4: 

http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113

Hope you like it! 
Cindy :tongue:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Do AT girls not get a little discount!??!?!


----------



## stormycindy

*Discounts*

OK, here's what I can do:

The next 3 people that post (immediately after my message), I can give them $5.00 off on an order of $20 or more. And this expires, March 15th. 

I am hoping that this works out and there are no technicalities to fight over (not that this is the greatest thing that ever happened) but...

NEXT 3 POSTS AFTER THIS ONE, I WILL SEND YOU A PRIVATE MESSAGE WITH A *DISCOUNT CODE* TO PUT ON YOUR ORDER THAT WILL TAKE $5 OFF AN ORDER OF $20 OR MORE. 

Ready, set go!
Cindy


----------



## doe_eyes76

Looks like I am the first one to get a discount:wink:


----------



## stormycindy

*Not Hiding...*

Hey, if you don't hear back from me tonight, I am upgrading my computer to Windows Vista, and _may_ have problems. So, be patient and I will send your discount codes soon as I am back online.

Also, I am designing more shirts that you all recommended, haven't given up on that, just trying to get to it. Life is very hectic around here.

Talk to you soon!:wink: 
Cindy


----------



## smurphy

looks like I'm number two, I'm sure glad I looked here before I bought my wifes 2nd shirt this week. and Cindy my wife looked great wearing the shirt you made for her today when we went shooting. and out to dinner. she got a lot of looks at her shirt saying archery chick. thanks again Scott


----------



## BuckeyeGirl

Make me number 3!! Thanks Cindy! Looking forward to some cool shirts!!


----------



## stormycindy

*If I'm Smilin', I'm Shootin' T-shirt*

Hey Scott and Andrea,
The 'smiling and shooting' t-shirt is online!

http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113

Thank you for the great idea! :wink: 
Cindy


----------



## stormycindy

*T-shirt For Andrea*

Here is a preview of the t-shirt that Andrea wanted me to make.


----------



## stormycindy

*T-shirt Suggestions*

If anyone else has any t-shirt changes or suggestions, fire away!
I love making the designs, its a lot of fun!

:tongue:


----------



## stormycindy

*Link Has Changed*

The link to the t-shirt store has changed. Sorry for the confusion.
HERE IS THE NEW LINK TO THE T-SHIRT STORE WHERE YOU CAN GET ALL THESE COOL DESIGNS, AND MORE!!

http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns/2605113


Thanks:wink:


----------



## DCH3K

Is it possiable to do both side of a shirt 
example Archery girl and whatever design on the front and the I shoot like a girl (with no design) on the back?
Chris


----------



## stormycindy

*Both Sides Of The Shirt*

Yes,
I can do both sides of the t-shirt, let me know exactly how you want it to look and I will make one for you. 

Cindy


----------



## Archery Ang

It says this store is not found...is it still there?


----------



## stormycindy

*T-shirt Link Has Changed*

THE NEW LINK TO THE T-SHIRT STORE IS:

http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns/2605113

Sorry for all the trouble, I had to change the link to the store. But here it is, you can access it now.

http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns/2605113

StormyCindy :wink:


----------



## stormycindy

*Pink Camo*

Hey Pink Camo,

I thought you might like these. 

PINK CAMO ON BLACK TEE
http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns.116835071

PINK CAMO ON TANK TOP
http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns.116835074

PINK CAMO ON PINK SHIRT WITH PINK DEER TRACKS ON BACK DESIGN
http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns.116835072

Let me know if I can add to or change the design.

StormyCindy


----------



## BuckeyeGirl

Ahhhh!! I love the new shirts...my husband is gonna kill me, for spending so much!!!:wink: :teeth: Can't wait for all 7 or 8 of them to get here, muahaha!


----------



## stormycindy

*It's All About Pink*

Well, I've been busy! More to come...

WHERE TO GET:
http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns/2605113


----------



## smurphysgirl

Keep up the great work Cindy...loving those new styles!


----------



## smurphysgirl

Can't wait to get my hoodie!!!!!!!!!!!!! And my long sleeved t. Especially the hoodie since spring is touch and go right now!


----------



## ctarcherygirl

Hi Cindy. Great shirts! I just received my order today and they look great. I want to order some more but was wondering if you can do some long sleeve shirts in other colors? The black looks great but not when you have 3 white cats!!!!. I really like the violet but pink or blue would be great also. Here are the product numbers of the two I am hoping you can do. Thanks Jen

Product# 114861131
Product# 116498547


----------



## stormycindy

*More T-shirt Colors*

Hey Jen,
I got some new colors in long sleeve t-shirts in those designs, here's the link for the store, you'll see that there are some grey and white t-shirts. I know what you mean about dog hair, I have a yellow lab, and I can't wear black with him around!

http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns/2605113

THANK YOU SOO VERY MUCH FOR YOUR BUSINESS!

Cindy :cocktail: 




ctarcherygirl said:


> Hi Cindy. Great shirts! I just received my order today and they look great. I want to order some more but was wondering if you can do some long sleeve shirts in other colors? The black looks great but not when you have 3 white cats!!!!. I really like the violet but pink or blue would be great also. Here are the product numbers of the two I am hoping you can do. Thanks Jen
> 
> Product# 114861131
> Product# 116498547


----------



## stormycindy

*Funny T-shirt Design*

Here's a funny one I came up with, I really need my coffee!!!! 
:darkbeer: 

I'm still working on Bow Addict and some other ones. If anyone has any requests for a custom t-shirt, let me know!!!

http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns/2605113


Cindy


----------



## stormycindy

*Bow Addict T-shirt*

Here's the Bow Addict design that I am adding to the t-shirts, if you want a specific kind of shirt, let me know I can put it on whatever you like.

http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns/2605113

Cindy


----------



## MN123

*Can't get to your website*

Cindy,

I'd love to look at your t-shirts, but couldn't get the link to work and couldn't get to the site by typing in the address. Any ideas?


----------



## MN123

*Found it!*

Cindy,

I was using an old link. I found your site and love it. I'm sure I'll be ordering something soon.


----------



## stormycindy

I'm so sorry, but the address has changed, here's the new one:

http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns/2605113

I got some new designs up. If you want me to design something for you, I will do a design for FREE, then put them on the shirts for you to order..

THANK YOU FOR BROWSING!!!
Cindy




MN123 said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I'd love to look at your t-shirts, but couldn't get the link to work and couldn't get to the site by typing in the address. Any ideas?


----------



## stormycindy

*Hey Girls, New Design*

Here's a cute one that I just finished, here's the link to the store:

http://www.cafepress.com/xoxodesigns/2605113

IF THESE T-SHIRTS DON'T SHOW UP, CLICK REFRESH ON YOUR BROWSER...

Thanks for checkin it out!!!
XOXO:cocktail:


----------



## bowtech babe

*Love it!*



stormycindy said:


> Hey Girls,
> I have a t-shirt shop and decided to make some cool "Archery Babe" and Bowhunting Babes" T-shirts (there are a couple of things for guys too). There are a lot more designs than this one.
> 
> Feel free to buy as many things as you like.
> Guys, you can buy cool t-shirts and stuff for your wives or girlfriends.
> 
> ENJOY!! Here is the link:
> http://www.cafepress.com/sassenachtshirt/2605113
> 
> The xoxo is just a cute 'signature'.
> Check it out! Let me know what you think.


I just found this website today - love the first t-shirt I saw! I shoot a 2007 Equalizer also - got it last Saturday, shot the highest score I've ever shot on Sunday! :cheer2:


----------



## Sherri Baby

Hey Cindy...

Great shirts! But I'm not crazy about having my designs on the front of my shirts..... can you do some that have the "I shoot like a girl" big on the back, with one of the Archery Chick logos small on the left front pocket area? I think those would be a big hit.... :shade:


----------



## TexasAggie

Just wanted to say thanks for putting up that site. My wife has been looking for archery chick-wear for a while. I bought her a shirt. Had a couple in the cart but got sticker shock. Hope the quality is in line with the price...

Anyway, thanks! I'm sure I'll get her some more sometime.


----------

